# 6 months cheap



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

We bought a new Honda Odyssey a few weeks ago. It comes with XM standard along with a 3 month trial subscription. I'd been searching for ways to getr discounts when the trial was up. 
I received a phone call from XM asking me how I liked it, blah blah blah.
They offered me an additional 6 months (on top of the 3 month trial) for $4.99/month at which time it would go to regular price.
Pretty sweet. At that time I have th eoption to cancel or continue.
I'm hoping that after 9 months I can get the $77 deal or something simialr.


----------



## kklier (Dec 19, 2007)

dmspen said:


> We bought a new Honda Odyssey a few weeks ago. It comes with XM standard along with a 3 month trial subscription. I'd been searching for ways to getr discounts when the trial was up.
> I received a phone call from XM asking me how I liked it, blah blah blah.
> They offered me an additional 6 months (on top of the 3 month trial) for $4.99/month at which time it would go to regular price.
> Pretty sweet. At that time I have th eoption to cancel or continue.
> I'm hoping that after 9 months I can get the $77 deal or something simialr.


I've yet to pay the full rate. I always call to cancel and get sent to "that department" and tell them I cannot afford to pay the full rate.


----------



## gjrhine (May 16, 2002)

It's like a routine for me. I have Sirius in two cars. I call and say I'm cancelling because I have it in the other car, get transferred to the retention dept. and get about a 1/2 price deal.


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

Good to know. I guess I'll need to 'cancel' in about 8 months...


----------



## bobminges (Jul 26, 2008)

I also bought a new car with 3 months XM. I received a letter yesterday that offered a full year for $77. I thought it sounded pretty good and was ready to respond until I read their customer service agreement. Agreement is about 11 pages long.

The agreement I received states
When you agree to a year of service, it automatically continues into the second year. There are also other fees like $1.98/mo. royality fee that is placed on your second year invoice. You can cancel at any time BUT if you cancel during the FIRST year, you have to pay a cancellation fee of $77.00

Might not be a bad idea to read the agreement before jumping into anything. I would love to have the service back but this agreement seems a little stinky.


----------



## max1 (Aug 12, 2005)

I did the same with my boombox i called in for the 5 mos for 20 bucks deal. Was not available 2 days later i got the offer in mail hooked back up with my boombox. Plus now i can stream on i phone too. Pretty sweet deal. Its working great no signal issues.


----------



## Randy Watson (Oct 18, 2010)

If you check out slickdeals.net and search for sirius you'll find a thread where people are posting what type of deals they are getting.


----------



## rayik (Mar 30, 2009)

Got 6 months for $30 (actually - $36 after adding artist fee of 5 and state tax of 1). Getting a paper bill so there is no auto-renewal at the full rate when the 6 months ends.


----------



## photostudent (Nov 8, 2007)

rayik said:


> Got 6 months for $30 (actually - $36 after adding artist fee of 5 and state tax of 1). Getting a paper bill so there is no auto-renewal at the full rate when the 6 months ends.


I have been playing this game for a couple years but if you forget to cancel it always goes to full price auto renew even if you are getting a paper bill like me. They just charge you extra because it is paper!


----------



## gjrhine (May 16, 2002)

How does it go auto renew if they don't have a credit card number?


----------



## PrimetimeDJ (Dec 2, 2010)

After 5 1/2 years, I cancelled my Sirius subscription today. 

I received an InV2 replacement for my StarMate over a year ago and the transmitter was so weak that I constantly had static or no Sirius signal in the car. After getting my new Android phone this fall, I found my Sirius listening dwindled from little time to no time. I added the Sirius ap on the phone for a 7-day trial, which was great - but I didn't want to pay the extra money for service.

Was offered 5 mos. and a replacement radio (Stratus 6) today for $20; after declining, was offered the deal for free to stay. I asked about Sirius Internet Radio, and Sirius refused to cut any deals on the Internet package. 

Hated to leave, but simply wasn't using Sirius enough to justify nearly $200/yr. I get the home team NFL broadcasts on NFL Mobile on my phone, so that was really the last programming tie that kept me w/Sirius. 

If Sirius would restructure its limited Internet package and offer expanded programming, I would consider coming back. I'm afraid that time is running out for SiriusXM, as more and more long-time customers like myself are opting to leave.


----------



## gjrhine (May 16, 2002)

PrimetimeDJ said:


> I'm afraid that time is running out for SiriusXM, as more and more long-time customers like myself are opting to leave.


Actually according to the Wall Street Journal subscriber growth is up 6% from last year and they raised their forecast for next year.


----------

